# (TN) Seasides Troublesome Fowl Pursuits QAA NDL Choc Factored



## Jake Greenwell (Feb 28, 2005)

At Stud: Troublesome Fowl Pursuits NDL QAA

Chocolate Factored

**Posting for a friend please use contact info at bottom of the page**

Percy (FC AFC Seaside’s Gorgeous George x Seasides California Chrome QAA). Percy had 14 Derby points and is QAA with an Amateur 4th at 2 ½ years old. He is a littermate to 6 others that made the National Derby List including the 2018 National Derby Champion Pink.

Hips LR-240080E24M-VPI
Elbows LR-89567M24-VPI
CERF LR-EYE16985/24M-PI
EIC/CNM Clear

Pedigree: https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=129831

Contact: John Broucek at 865-659-9207 call or text for more information. Natural breedings and frozen semen available.


----------

